# Truly Exceptional Recital



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

I've seen a lot of recitals but Lawrence Brownlee tonight was the only recitalists I've ever seen who narrated the program, performing key pieces in his development as an artist. He was a very polished public speaker. It made the recital personal in a way I've never seen. He also had the very best encores EVER! He did Comfort Ye My People from the Messiah and all 9 high C's from The Daughter of the Regiment. It was the first time I've been in the opera house in close to 10 years. A friend took me and paid the outrageous $20 for parking. I am very happy.


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

Where in the world did you find parking near the Opera House for only $20?


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

I'm pleased you enjoyed it. A few weeks back I caught Joyce DiDonato's _Eden _recital, when she brought it to London. I had already heard the album, which she released prior to the tour and knew that it was a wide ranging programme, which "explores our individual connection to nature and its impact on our world". I had also seen some of the photos and knew that the recital would be staged and presented as a dramatic entity.



















The openng of the recital was arresting, with Di Donato wordlessly singing the trumpet part in Ives's _The Unanswered Question _and moving aroud the auditorium, so that her voice came from different areas. Thereafter some parts worked better than others, but there were one or two occasions when I rater wished she would stop messing around with the tubes which became a circle no doubt representing our planet. 

I also thought that this laudable _concept _recital sometimes came across as being a little too earnest. Still, it was an enjoyable and enlightening evening. DiDonato is never less than an interesting performer.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Tsaraslondon said:


> I'm pleased you enjoyed it. A few weeks back I caught Joyce DiDonato's _Eden _recital, when she brought it to London. I had already heard the album, which she released prior to the tour and knew that it was a wide ranging programme, which "explores our individual connection to nature and its impact on our world". I had also seen some of the photos and knew that the recital would be staged and presented as a dramatic entity.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds interesting. Someone who teaches at Juliard is bound to come up with clever ideas and she is young enough to have been influenced by music video's way of illuminating music. I think both of these artists are exploring new ways to bring the recital format alive to audiences in 2022. She is lovely to look at, sings with wonderful technique and is a charismatic performer. I envy you.


----------



## ColdGenius (9 mo ago)

I was lucky to see them both, once upon a time in one production, Semiramide. It was one of the best evenings in the opera in my life.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

ColdGenius said:


> I was lucky to see them both, once upon a time in one production, Semiramide. It was one of the best evenings in the opera in my life.


Joyce was Arsace?


----------



## ColdGenius (9 mo ago)

She was Semiramide. Barcellona was Arsace. Brownlee sang Idreno. Esposito was Assur.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

ColdGenius said:


> She was Semiramide. Barcellona was Arsace. Brownlee sang Idreno. Esposito was Assur.


Yes that is best. Her voice is not butch enough for Arsace. I bet it was wonderful.


----------

